# Hay and chickens???



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

My entire childhood--everyone (that I knew that had chickens) had hay in their chicken coops, nest boxes, the runs were dirt and the chickens were in the barns -free will, where there were always hay...

BUT I have also read-- chickens will eat the hay become impacted and die...

So, do you use hay in your nest boxes???? IF not, what do you use and why???


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> chickens will eat the hay become impacted and die...


It's a *possibility*, but probably really doesn't happen all that often.
Mine seem to like to nest in it but I never see them eating it.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

I use it and my chickens eat it, never had a problem.....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I use it for nesting boxes, bedding - usually they get waste hay that ends up in the aisle of the barn. I just sweep it into their coop. I haven't had any trouble other than their scooping it out of the nesting box.


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

Shalom,

Hay is good. They will eat some of it and leave most of it alone. The hay adds carbon to the Chicken poop and pee rich environment, helping the ground to digest it.

If you put a small square bale with the string or wire removed in your pen, the birds will have it tore up and spread out within two hours, and they love it. I am more than sure you will not be disappointed.

Shalom V'berekot,

jd


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

We use animal bedding. No hay here. The animal bedding goes in nest boxes and all over the dirt floor. Absorbs the smell very well...and then we use for compost.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I have always used hay and never had any problems. If they have enough food for them (layer, scratch, treats, free range, etc) there shouldn't be an issue with hay eating. 

I have seen what "looks" like they are eating hay while in the nest but they are just getting the nest the way they like it, not eating it.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

hay makes great nest material and the chooks love to scratch in it. mine will eat very fresh cut hay but prefer to eat bits of lawn they clip themselves. I've read varying reports that chooks will eat between 10 and 30% or their diet in fresh grass when allowed to free range.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

the only case of impaction i have seen was from a rooster kept in a small pen and fed fresh grass clippings from the lawn bag, hay has never been an issue,


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

my Paw always used hay. Its all I've ever used. I'll give them a bale with the string off and sit back and watched them tear it to pieces.


----------

